# hi!



## CurtainPuller (Jun 24, 2003)

hello all! i just joined controlbooth because my brother raves about it all the time, and he said it's really cool - you probably all know him, he's TechDirector. i'm his twin sister. yea. i'm really more of an actress than a techie (i know you're all cringing now), but i still really want to learn more about tech and stuff, in case the whole "aspiring actress" thing doesn't work out. ok, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 29, 2003)

Raves, huh? That's awesome! 

Well, CurtainPuller, now that you are on the site, there is one thing we are all dying to know... Where does the nickname "The Yellow Dart" that your brother calls himself come from?

Oh, yeah, and welcome to the site! I hope you stick around!


----------



## CurtainPuller (Jun 29, 2003)

i think he stole it from a Strongbad email at homestarrunner.com....he claims the our drama club sponser gave him that name when he was running around in bright yellow shorts during one rehearsal.....i dont know about that one, because i've never heard our sponser say it, so yea. it's a mystery.


----------

